# New shop around



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Ive heard about this new shop in Long Beach its called Motion SR and i was wondering if anyone has heard of it or been there if not im gonna go check it out on wendsday to see whats up


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Let me know what ya find out!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool yea ill hit u up when i go down there and i get some info on them


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

in LA? what do they do? i assume they specialize on the sr motor?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey ur the grand prize winner in figure out what the shop does!lol
J/K
yeah i figure that too


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Wednesday last week or wednesday 4 weeks from now?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *Wednesday last week or wednesday 4 weeks from now? *


what the fuck are u barking about?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

He said he was going to go check out the shop on Wednesday... and that was last Monday. I was wondering what Wednesday he was talking about.... Was a sarcastic comment, over your head if you didn't read the thread, punk.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *He said he was going to go check out the shop on Wednesday... and that was last Monday. I was wondering what Wednesday he was talking about.... Was a sarcastic comment, over your head if you didn't read the thread, punk. *


lol, i read the whole thing........but i just thought your response was funny


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

According to legend... lol. Lame-o.

I didn't know you appreciated my comment... couldn't tell by your response.

But, seriously, what Wednesday were you talking about man? I want to know!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey its a small shop.
its really only an office with some motors downstairs but they look hella old and beat up but the dude said that they are just starting up and right now its costs a lot to do a swap.

so thats it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they should do swaps for pretty cheap right now.....what r they thinking? who's gonna pay a lot of money for someone inexperienced to swap their engine?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yea cheap to get things going. hey where was that shop at i may check it out just for shits and giggles


----------

